# Poor motor rebuilt on the mlvw and vlsr...



## The Professional (3 Mar 2005)

:rage: I m furious, i want to know if someone receive motor who was rebuilt by incompetent...


----------



## McG (3 Mar 2005)

What's been your problem?


----------



## The Professional (3 Mar 2005)

We found always humidity and one liter of water in some block, when we take out the water pump, often we found rust on all equipment, the bolt are not the same, often the bolt was broke, maybe he just wash and paint and refund...


----------



## The Professional (3 Mar 2005)

I speak french more easely..


----------



## The Professional (3 Mar 2005)

Its always the same company, apm diesel, west trans....


----------

